# LET'S SEE YOUR ORIGINAL RED BIKE'S



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## dogdart (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## bleedingfingers (Jan 25, 2022)

40s Hiawatha with a few accessaries


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 25, 2022)

1939 Westfield-built Elgin Special


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 25, 2022)

1948 Monark-built Speigel Airman (currently for sale)


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

My 1940 Schwinn The World DX


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 25, 2022)

1935 Westfield-built Shapleigh Hardware Rugby Streamline.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

1957 Spitfire Rat-Bike


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

My 300 Recycled Beer Cans...errr...Huffy Metaloid


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 25, 2022)

1890s ladies Richmond Model B


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 25, 2022)

1946 Shelby Traveler


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

My 46-47 Shelby Flyer


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> My 46-47 Shelby Flyer
> 
> View attachment 1556362
> 
> View attachment 1556363



No lower brace on the truss rods? I can't wait to get my red rims rebuilt they will not be as nice as yours, sharp bike.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2022)

..


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 25, 2022)

1965 King Size Heavy Duty


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1951 Huffman built Bluegrass sold by Belknap Hardware.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> 1965 King Size Heavy Duty
> 
> View attachment 1556373
> 
> ...



Nice heavy duti


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 25, 2022)

Excelsior.


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2022)

'48 Columbia built JC Higgins. JD helped me get this one. Bottom photo before.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 25, 2022)

Manton Smith


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 25, 2022)

My 41 OG Shelby Flyer.....














A match for my OG Blue Shelby.... The red one has blue pinstripes on the darts, the blue one has red pinstripes on the darts...


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No lower brace on the truss rods? I can't wait to get my red rims rebuilt they will not be as nice as yours, sharp bike.



Good Eye! When I assembled the bike, I did not see the brace, I finished it up & finally saw it & was like...what the heck is this thing?
I need to get it on there!!!! 🤦‍♂️
Thanks for the props! I hope you get your red rims rebuilt soon!


----------



## Rollo (Jan 25, 2022)

... My old red '57 Hornet that I sold to Caber Jay81 ... hey Jay! ...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 1957 Spitfire Rat-Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I got the year wrong on this one...

S/N -  T41725

'55?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Shelby Airflo Speedline


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1924 Indian Motorbike


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 25, 2022)

Man, I love The CABE! Yall got some unbelievable bicycles!


----------



## vincev (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 25, 2022)

My ol higgins


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 25, 2022)

51 red phantom


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 25, 2022)

Very crusty red phantom


----------



## ian (Jan 25, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> 1935 Westfield-built Shapleigh Hardware Rugby Streamline.
> 
> View attachment 1556330
> 
> ...



That's rad!


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 25, 2022)

My 50 Red Phantom.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 25, 2022)

1921-23 Shelby motorbike


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 25, 2022)

C1B1 said:


> 1951 Huffman built Bluegrass sold by Belknap Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 1556380
> 
> ...



Nice old Huffman.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 25, 2022)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1556410



Hey Vince, is that  Grandma Moses sitting in the chair? Really NICCE bike.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2022)

The only one with red in the name, OG 51 "Red Phantom"!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1937 Mercury ‘Pod’ bike


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 25, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> 1937 Mercury ‘Pod’ bike
> 
> View attachment 1556568



Man, that's one NICE old Mercury.. That pod light's got to be RARE as hen's teeth.. Thanks for sharing Shawn.. RideOn... Mark..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1959 Phantom


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 25, 2022)

1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme


----------



## bicibob (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## 1817cent (Jan 25, 2022)

Forgot about this one!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## IngoMike (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2022)

Not counting my childhood bikes, this is my first Red bike. It's 100% all original!  lol


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2022)

46 BF Goodrich badged DX.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 26, 2022)

62 Schwinn Tiger.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Red bikes currently under my care

Late 1940’s 'Cicli Vecchi', Rome, Italy.....


1936 'Ciclos Minaco', Palma, Mallorca, Spain.....


1949 'Ciclos Minaco', Palma, Mallorca, Spain.....




Late 1980's/early 1990's 'Razesa', Alsasua, Basque country, Spain.....


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 26, 2022)

50 Monark Super Cruiser, 2 tone red. Survivor except for tires. Just soap and water.


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2022)

Red Shelby


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 26, 2022)

kreika said:


> Red Shelby
> 
> View attachment 1556773



Pre war?


----------



## tech549 (Jan 26, 2022)

firestone super cruiser


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 26, 2022)

1952 J-40 Juvenile custom pig bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 26, 2022)

TOC Racycle before and after;


----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2022)

The Firestone even has original tires. Horn and light work perfect. I did upgrade the grille rack and added the front fender rocket ( the devil made me do it!). Schwinn Red Phantom ND 3 speed



 is all original/no repop parts except seat/John's chain treads ( some upgraded parts) . I dig the Hack's rocket decal on the seat post.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 26, 2022)

How about some lightweights.

French Urago purchased from Hank Sima who was a professional 6 day racer, there is a half page on him in Ted Harper's book Six Days of Madness.











Early 60's Peugeot PX 10 under construction



Motobecane mid 70's Grand Jubile



Schwinn Super Sport 1964 not finished lots of wrong parts


----------



## nick tures (Jan 26, 2022)

crusty red phantom


----------



## nick tures (Jan 26, 2022)

1969 red stingray


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2022)

1938 Motormaster


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 26, 2022)

Here...this will make a nice contrast to Freqmans beautiful 38 Motormaster above. 1940 Elgin Collegiate. It's red, you just have to look real hard !


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Pre war?



Yes sir 1936 I was told by original owners daughter. Got it as a Xmas gift in 36.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 26, 2022)

New World


----------



## stezell (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Jon Olson (Jan 26, 2022)

Schwinn 1937 Roadster just oiled, greased, and cleaned. Black walls are new because I ride it!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 26, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Hiawatha Arrow
> 
> View attachment 1556597



Hey Shawn, Is this a 36 or 37? Thanks.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Hey Shawn, Is this a 36 or 37? Thanks.. RideOn.. Razin..



They didn’t make Arrows in ‘36-7. It is a ‘38. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 26, 2022)

SIMMONS Hardware DELMAR from about 1940-41 .... with a little custom touch 😉 .... Cheers! CCR Dave ....The color Green dominates my collection🤨


----------



## mrg (Jan 26, 2022)

Some red left on this 











54 Colson Firebird Project!


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2022)

Another red Jag


----------



## vincev (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Jan 26, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> They didn’t make Arrows in ‘36-7. It is a ‘38. V/r Shawn



Trick question? You nailed it.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 26, 2022)

never bought many red bikes in my collecting years, most bikes I found were burgundy
this is one of the rare red bikes (for me), a 1972 CCM Galaxie 3-speed
only reason I bought it, is because it was basically new and the ride is super comfortable


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 26, 2022)

Red....oh ya...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 27, 2022)

This little Signal is blushing - Both layers of paint are factory, Orange and / or red options, apparently red went over orange if chosen.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2022)

Red bikes...do I have any red bikes?
<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/2hJi6Pp
" title="IMG_7044"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49049030137_9f57da82bd.jpg" width="500" height="344" alt="IMG_7044"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2022)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/24DPCqe
" title="IMG_7433 copy"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/7909/40465765973_e98ea18287.jpg" width="500" height="346" alt="IMG_7433 copy"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2022)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/aLJBkX
" title="079 35 Rollfast"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/6098/6413450337_99a71ff5cc.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="079 35 Rollfast"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2022)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/dQgYpE
" title="047"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/8334/8422589460_bedb1917a3.jpg" width="500" height="338" alt="047"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 27, 2022)

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="




__
		https://flic.kr/p/vgqzZc
" title="IMG_6889"><img src="https://live.staticflickr.com/3863/19208890729_2980fb3be4.jpg" width="500" height="369" alt="IMG_6889"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## videoranger (Jan 27, 2022)

Hawthorne Comet Christmas 1939


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2022)

Yep!
It’s a good thing, I like red bikes.









Sometimes, you have no choice.


----------



## Coopster (Jan 27, 2022)

My 1963 Schwinn Typhoon 2 speed. Such a fun one to ride!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## buck hughes (Jan 27, 2022)

Schwinn DX


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2022)

another Sears bike.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

'37 Colson


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

'40 Western Flyer Huffman Twinflex


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2022)

'36 Colson
I've confirmed it. There's red under that crust.


----------



## C1B1 (Jan 27, 2022)

58
Schwinn Tornado. Low budget bike upgraded with a Schwinn 7 speed internal hub wheel set. Rides great. LED front & rear lights, although you wouldn't know it by looking at it. Skateboard rear rack and lots of other do dads.


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2022)

OG paint 61 Tornado 24 Klunker.


----------



## badbob (Jan 27, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> View attachment 1556237
> 
> View attachment 1556238
> 
> ...



Stunning!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 27, 2022)

41 Rollfast.


----------



## GTBruiser (Jan 27, 2022)

...and, another Sears.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 27, 2022)

1937 Roadmaster Model 01526


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 27, 2022)

1934 Huffman AIRFLYTE


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2022)

Not much red left in this one, but it started out life as Maroon & Cream.


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jan 29, 2022)

Original paint bikes 
I still have 2 of them


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 29, 2022)

1912 Pierce full cushion frame


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## tanksalot (Jan 29, 2022)

1941 Westfield.


----------



## marlon1211 (Jan 29, 2022)

72 Apple krate


----------



## falconer (Jan 29, 2022)

Elgin Falcon


----------



## Dawalt (Jan 29, 2022)

48 Schwinn courtesy of Cycling D - !


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jan 29, 2022)

56 Schwinn  American.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 29, 2022)

Red


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2022)

RedRollfast


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 30, 2022)

1952 Monark Deluxe Rocket survivor. Love the old airplane model decals the original owner, as a boy, put on the bike.


----------



## vincev (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## rickyd (Jan 30, 2022)

Red is about gone but it’s there in hidden places the sun didn’t get to ha


----------



## Just Jeff (Jan 30, 2022)

1954 Leader (added tank and rear rack just because I like them).


----------



## Santee (Jan 30, 2022)

1997 Dyno roadster


----------



## mrg (Jan 30, 2022)

WF X53


----------



## Drosentreter (Jan 30, 2022)

1975 Schwinn Collegiate Sport before polish and tires. Hopefully I’ll get it all polished to look like the spot test I did shortly!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 30, 2022)

68 Lil Tiger


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 31, 2022)

1937 Syracuse, Westfield 60th Anniversary, 20" frame,
"Dad's Bike"




With it's Syracuse University Banner:


----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 1, 2022)

69 Fastback


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 4, 2022)

1962 Jaguar


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Feb 7, 2022)

1964 Schwinn American Deluxe


----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2022)

OG paint 41 Excelsior Klunker


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2022)

An old Elgin.......


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## blasterracing (Feb 10, 2022)

All Original 1948 Shelby.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## BRad90 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)

@cyclingday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 23, 2022)

More from the archives


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2022)

A little red left on this balloon Jag


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 24, 2022)

My Shelby is so red, it takes 2 shades!! 🤣


----------



## steveschubert (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Ernbar (Apr 24, 2022)

1974 Schwinn  Le Tour, frame built by Panasonic in Japan.


----------



## Tony M (Apr 24, 2022)

1977 Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 24, 2022)

1950. 

it has a tractor tire on the back. HEAVY DUTY.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 1950.
> 
> it has a tractor tire on the back. HEAVY DUTY.
> 
> View attachment 1613774




A 1950 Red Phantom with all the parts raped off it?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 24, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> A 1950 Red Phantom with all the parts raped off it?



the parts were WORN off of it. 🙂  the red and black chain guard has a broken bracket I need to fix,  I do have the rear fender and the train light, but no front fender. it did not come with a tail light but I have one. it had crummy Wald generic fenders when I got it.

that picture is after I prettied it up some.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the parts were WORN off of it. 🙂  the red and black chain guard has a broken bracket I need to fix,  I do have the rear fender and the train light, but no front fender. it did not come with a tail light but I have one. it had crummy Wald generic fenders when I got it.
> 
> that picture is after I prettied it up some.



I like it the way it sits now.  👍


----------



## mrg (Apr 24, 2022)

79 Spitfire 5


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2022)

Red ???


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2022)

Original paint......


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2022)

another red......


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2022)

I may have posted this before.........


----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 30, 2022)

38 Manton Smith


----------



## OZ1972 (May 1, 2022)

54 streamliner  , love this bike a keeper for sure 👌


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2022)

My bad-not original!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 18, 2022)

T


Freqman1 said:


> 1941 Colson Imperial
> 
> View attachment 1681821



That's a beauty Shawn... RideOn...


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 19, 2022)

Not my cup of tea but it's red.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 19, 2022)

1976


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 19, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> 1976
> 
> 
> View attachment 1681963
> ...



Really nice 76 Stinger... I have to finish my 66 one of these days... RideOn...


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 19, 2022)

1975 Hey Lonestar I found your twinn brother from a different mother.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 19, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> 1975 Hey Lonestar I found your twinn brother from a different mother.
> 
> View attachment 1682133
> 
> View attachment 1682134



That's awesome! I love it 👍


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 19, 2022)

Just about the least loved stingray there is. But it’s still a pretty little bike


----------



## dasberger (Aug 19, 2022)

'41 BFG Challenger DX


----------



## Xtrem116 (Aug 19, 2022)

1978 Schwinn Spitfire


----------



## mrg (Aug 19, 2022)

A pair of 77 Spitfires.


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2022)

Another pair of reds, 51 &53 Phantoms out in the OC


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 22, 2022)

Carmine red, a hundred plus years old.


----------

